# New okie



## Parker1 (Dec 22, 2017)

hello okie forum 
I'm from Minnesota just recently moved here and am looking for pointers from the the experienced okie hunter
Question: is there any chance of finding morels out by Shawnee ,it looks like it is mostly black jack and oak trees with cedars also.
Please help 
Also is the time frame about middle of March to mid April?


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

Parker1 said:


> hello okie forum
> I'm from Minnesota just recently moved here and am looking for pointers from the the experienced okie hunter
> Question: is there any chance of finding morels out by Shawnee ,it looks like it is mostly black jack and oak trees with cedars also.
> Please help
> Also is the time frame about middle of March to mid April?


What part of ok I'm from Minnesota and have hunted a couple times in NE Oklahoma


----------



## tonsoffungus (Feb 29, 2016)

Parker1 said:


> hello okie forum
> I'm from Minnesota just recently moved here and am looking for pointers from the the experienced okie hunter
> Question: is there any chance of finding morels out by Shawnee ,it looks like it is mostly black jack and oak trees with cedars also.
> Please help
> Also is the time frame about middle of March to mid April?


Short answer is yes...search for "Pottawatomie" (the county Shawnee is in) on this site, and you will find some relevant posts. I'll defer to OK locals on what trees to targets, since I'm in DFW. Mid march may be a touch early depending on the year. I'm always out scouting in central TX and along the Red River in mid-march but rarely find much until close to April 1.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

tonsoffungus said:


> Short answer is yes...search for "Pottawatomie" (the county Shawnee is in) on this site, and you will find some relevant posts. I'll defer to OK locals on what trees to targets, since I'm in DFW. Mid march may be a touch early depending on the year. I'm always out scouting in central TX and along the Red River in mid-march but rarely find much until close to April 1.


When we went down there we couldn’t seem to find any. We went for 5 days straight of looking and only found 9 with a


tonsoffungus said:


> Short answer is yes...search for "Pottawatomie" (the county Shawnee is in) on this site, and you will find some relevant posts. I'll defer to OK locals on what trees to targets, since I'm in DFW. Mid march may be a touch early depending on the year. I'm always out scouting in central TX and along the Red River in mid-march but rarely find much until close to April 1.


When we went down there we couldn’t seem to find any. We went for 5 days straight of looking and only found 9 with a 12 hour drive back home. Any adivise what do look for “down there” not dead elms and all that but different thing to look for we will probaly make a trip down there again this year if the season is early enough


----------



## djkernelpanic (Mar 5, 2017)

tommyjosh said:


> When we went down there we couldn’t seem to find any. We went for 5 days straight of looking and only found 9 with a
> 
> When we went down there we couldn’t seem to find any. We went for 5 days straight of looking and only found 9 with a 12 hour drive back home. Any adivise what do look for “down there” not dead elms and all that but different thing to look for we will probaly make a trip down there again this year if the season is early enough


I'm from Florida and certainly no expert. It seems the very southern Oklahoma area may be a bit far south for reliable hunting. This is my third season. The last couple years I find my first good batches the last couple weeks of February and really get into them the beginning of March. I've got family out here that normally do well, but took a beating the last couple years due to lack of precipitation. They are 30 minutes north of Shawnee. I hunt micro climates in low lands. Generally pretty rich soil conditions. Anything that floods periodically is junk. I haven't had much luck in sandy soil conditions. I would give the Canadian river south of you a shot.


----------



## djkernelpanic (Mar 5, 2017)

Also oak is no good. You can find them growing excellent in mixed cedar cottonwood stands.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Find some elm or cotton wood. Shawnee should be good, I have friends who do well just north of Shawnee. Don't get discouraged if it take a few outings to make a find.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

The key is to get the necessary moisture (usually 0.3-0.5 inch) when the soil temps are just right (avg 4-inch soil temps of 53-58F for 7 consecutive days or so). The issue is that the storm pattern is very unreliable in OK as the moisture availability from the Gulf is still marginal at this time of year (in contrast to AR, AL or GA). Long stretches of hot dry days is the absolute worst and guarantees the premature ending of a season (eg last year). Look for (healthy or stressed) cottonwoods, ashes and sickened/stressed American Elms early in the season followed by red cedar groves later in the season (only for wet years).


----------

